# Citizen Skyhawk Titanium How Much?



## jd76 (May 22, 2006)

I have a minted 2nd hand Citizen Titanium Skyhawk watch, bought as a pressie but only worn about half a dozen times. If I were to sell this watch how much could be expected for this. A ballpark figure would be suitable. Itâ€™s just if I decide to part with it was wondering if it was worth my while. Thanks JD76


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I should think a bollocking from the pressie buyer and balls more than parked!!!!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Keep it, you'll not get a more accurate watch under Â£1000's.

Very usefull too, 3 alarms etc.

Mine is my alarm clock, mobile reference for other watches, and time zone checker


----------

